# It has been 2 months....



## George007 (Sep 28, 2015)

Since I cracked open this humidor. This one is basically full of Habanos. Monte #2, Cohiba you name it, Romeo, Punch, Hoya and many More... Gave it a quick wipe and a great smell!


----------

